# Men Who Lack Female Supervision.



## daveomak (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 19, 2012)

LOL... the bright orange cap is a nice touch! Safety first!


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 19, 2012)

that i call a good  life


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 19, 2012)

Hope he has hearing protection as well!!!! Gotta borrow this one to send to the "Lives for Waterfowl Hunter" boyfriend!


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 19, 2012)

I've been looking for a new hot tub rifle. I hadn't considered the Marlin 336, but it's good to know it'll work.


----------



## pinksalt (Jun 19, 2012)

Beer and guns never mix!


----------



## alelover (Jun 20, 2012)

That's really you isn't it Dave. LOL


----------



## daveomak (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like something I'd do.... but it ain't me..... Darn.....


----------

